# dovecot auf localhost + kmail = kaum nutzbar [solved]

## slick

Um flexibel bei der Wahl des Mailclient zu sein läuft bei mir auf dem Desktop-Rechner dovecot als imap-server. Kmail verbindet sich über localhost damit. (irgendwie "historisch" so gewachsen) Beides jeweils die aktuelle stable. Seit einiger Zeit (kann es leider nicht genau eingrenzen) ist das Gespann kaum praktisch nutzbar. Einzelne Mails in Kmail brauchen bis zu 5 Sekunden um angezeigt zu werden, verschieben von mehr als 2 Mails zwischen Ordnern ist nicht möglich. (Egal wieviel selektiert sind, es werden max. 2 verschoben. Der Rest verbleibt am Ort.) Vom Gefühl werden von Kmail einzelne Befehl mehrfach abgesetzt. Das Log scheint das auch zu bestätigen denn es kommen sehr schnell mehr als 50 Verbindungen zustande. Auch scheint sich Kmail nach dem Start manchmal tot zu laden, d.h. ich bekomme nichtmal den Posteingang zu Gesicht. Ein Neustart von dovecot + Kmail mildert das Problem meist für ein paar Minuten.

(Ist es möglich das eine Komponente einen DNS-Loopup in irgendeinem Zusammenhang versucht? Denn aktuell hängt der Rechner nur an sehr langsamen GPRS/Edge.)

Wie könnte man das Problem weiter eingrenzen? Kmail ist hier wirklich kaum benutzbar. Gestern habe ich für das kurze sichten/verschieben von 50 Mail gefühlte 1h gebraucht. Verwenden eines anderen Mailclient würde ich gern vermeiden.Last edited by slick on Mon Sep 20, 2010 11:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Schmeiß das dovecot runter und verbinde dich direkt mit deinem Mailserver. Dann hast du die Probleme nicht mehr. Der zwischen geschaltete dovecot bringt dir rein garnichts.

Sebastian

----------

## slick

Hab ich schonmal probiert. Funktioniert nicht. Ich wähle zwar neues Postfach Maildir-Verzeichnis aus und wähle auch ~/.maildir, aber das Postfach ist leer und auch die ganze darunterliegendes Ordnerstruktur nicht auffindbar, obwohl im Dateisystem vorhanden.

----------

## slick

Es schien ein Art Caching-Problem oder dergleichen bei dem Konto in kmail zu sein. Nachdem ich das Konto x-mal neu angelegt hatte, klappts jetzt plötzlich wieder flüssig. Sehr komisch... .. solved

----------

